# Specialized or Norco?



## threeXtoedXsloth (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey i am looking into getting a more FR/DH bike in the spring. i will mostly be riding at bike parks and some local trails, and i have 2 bikes in mind, 2008 specialized demo 7 1, or 2009 norco atomik. i am 5' 11" and 130 lbs and budget is ablolute MAX $3500. anyone who has a demo or has an 08 atomik any information would be helpful.


----------



## skierkiddo (Jun 1, 2008)

specialized fo sho


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

skierkiddo said:


> specialized fo sho


tru dat


----------



## threeXtoedXsloth (Oct 2, 2008)

do you think that the extra inch of travel in the atomik would make any noticable diffrence?


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Demo*




threeXtoedXsloth said:


> Hey i am looking into getting a more FR/DH bike in the spring. i will mostly be riding at bike parks and some local trails, and i have 2 bikes in mind, 2008 specialized demo 7 1, or 2009 norco atomik. i am 5' 11" and 130 lbs and budget is ablolute MAX $3500. anyone who has a demo or has an 08 atomik any information would be helpful.


I have a 2007 demo 7 and a 2008 Demo 8 and love them...damm good bikes. Have not had a chance to ride a Norco Shore or DH sled yet...they do look like great bikes and I believe they have FSR suspensions.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

if you are not sure....then buy used

buy a used Demo ...ride it and then sell it in a year and buy the bike you reaLLY want....plus you'll still have the same amount of money


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

SMT likes to push the used market...

but i would choose the spec


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Here we go.....

Sam Hill rides specialized, it must be the best.






(e-sarcasm).


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Norco over Specialized. I've owned three Specialized FR/DH bikes and I now ride a Norco. 

Their customer service has been much better and faster when dealing with the warranty department, I like the fit and ride of my Shore over my old SX-Trails and BigHit


----------



## Dangerous E (Mar 29, 2008)

Haven't ridden a Norco but I and everyone else I know that owns one seem to love their Demo 7's.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I'm digging my Demo 7. Never rode a Norco. But I would say Specialized would be the way to go. Norco does have the Specialized four bar rear end though


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Considering you're a beginner, both companies comparable offerings have similar numbers, and both have FSR, I think the only difference you're goign to notice between the two is how it will effect your wallet. 

That said I just finished building my Demo 8 and the thing totally rips.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

My wife reviewed a Norco Atomik. It's a nice bike but not pedalling friendly. Having said that she's selling hers for 1400 bucks and they're being sold new for 2000. So they're quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## threeXtoedXsloth (Oct 2, 2008)

if alot of the riding will be at COP doing the DH FR runs will the inch less travel be noticable and or be a disadvantage aposed to the DCs on the atomik.


----------

